# RTL8192EU driver

## nordicruler

Im using RTL8192EU driver from https://github.com/Mange/rtl8192eu-linux-driver and i get this flooding in dmesg

```
[    8.563867] RTL871X: duplicate tx power limit combination [band 2.4G][regulation ETSI][bw 20M][rate section HT][rf path 2T][chnl 08]

[    8.566194] RTL871X: duplicate tx power limit combination [band 2.4G][regulation MKK][bw 20M][rate section HT][rf path 2T][chnl 08]

[    8.568858] RTL871X: duplicate tx power limit combination [band 2.4G][regulation FCC][bw 20M][rate section HT][rf path 2T][chnl 09]

[    8.571562] RTL871X: duplicate tx power limit combination [band 2.4G][regulation ETSI][bw 20M][rate section HT][rf path 2T][chnl 09]

[    8.574164] RTL871X: duplicate tx power limit combination [band 2.4G][regulation MKK][bw 20M][rate section HT][rf path 2T][chnl 09]

[    8.576825] RTL871X: duplicate tx power limit combination [band 2.4G][regulation FCC][bw 20M][rate section HT][rf path 2T][chnl 10]

[    8.579516] RTL871X: duplicate tx power limit combination [band 2.4G][regulation ETSI][bw 20M][rate section HT][rf path 2T][chnl 10]

[    8.582162] RTL871X: duplicate tx power limit combination [band 2.4G][regulation MKK][bw 20M][rate section HT][rf path 2T][chnl 10]
```

What is it?

----------

## VinzC

From what I read the driver shows conflicting sections from regulatory specifications. There is a file that comes with and is used by wireless drivers and that lists specifications from regulatory organizations such as the FCC and ETSI. The driver may be instructed to use those specifications to have its wireless communications conform to the specs.

In your case there seems to be overlapping specifications or the driver failed to apply only one specification or you might have not told the driver which country's specs it should use. This is only from memory, I don't remember the specifications file name, unfortunately. The package that should contain those regulatory rules is net-wireless/crda.

Hoping this helps...

----------

## babinio74

Hello i have the same TP link adaptor can you help me installing the drivers?? Thanks in advance

 *nordicruler wrote:*   

> Im using RTL8192EU driver from https://github.com/Mange/rtl8192eu-linux-driver and i get this flooding in dmesg
> 
> ```
> [    8.563867] RTL871X: duplicate tx power limit combination [band 2.4G][regulation ETSI][bw 20M][rate section HT][rf path 2T][chnl 08]
> 
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *babinio74 wrote:*   

> Hello i have the same TP link adaptor can you help me installing the drivers?? Thanks in advance

 

There is an ebuild in guru overlay.

----------

## babinio74

ive just start using Gentoo, can you help me installing this ebuild file?

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *babinio74 wrote:*   Hello i have the same TP link adaptor can you help me installing the drivers?? Thanks in advance 
> 
> There is an ebuild in guru overlay.

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *babinio74 wrote:*   

> ive just start using Gentoo, can you help me installing this ebuild file?

 

You can use eselect-repository for add an repository from repos.gentoo.org. After that you can simply use emerge for install it.

----------

## babinio74

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *babinio74 wrote:*   ive just start using Gentoo, can you help me installing this ebuild file? 
> 
> You can use eselect-repository for add an repository from repos.gentoo.org. After that you can simply use emerge for install it.

 

thanks a lot!!I think i can make it

----------

